# Vinyl Attached To Underside Of Rear Slide Has Come Unattached



## Dave Spickard (Nov 14, 2011)

The vinyl that attaches to the underside of the rear slide on my 2012 Outback 210RS has come unglued from the the plywood panel on the bottom of the slide's frame.

Has anyone ever heard of this happening and what is the recourse...fortunately the unit is still under warranty until November but my dealer has not heard of this issue before and my dealer is booked solid on repairs. I called Keystone today and asked about alternate dealers and the Customer Service Rep was familiar with the issue.

Just wondering from the group if anyone else has had this issue.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

See prior topic.

What to do with a sagging underbelly


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

thefulminator said:


> See prior topic.
> 
> What to do with a sagging underbelly


I wonder why Keystone changed the design??? My old 04 21RS is a sheet of fiberglass bonded to wood substrate. No vinyl cover to come loose and still looks brand new under there....


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

RDS said:


> See prior topic.
> 
> What to do with a sagging underbelly


I wonder why Keystone changed the design??? My old 04 21RS is a sheet of fiberglass bonded to wood substrate. No vinyl cover to come loose and still looks brand new under there....
[/quote]

The Black plastic bottom came out in 05.

I fixed my old trailer by drilling a couple of holes injecting liquid nails and then pressing it back up into place with a 2x4 brace and a sheet of ply wood to apply even pressure.


----------



## Danodog (May 19, 2012)

We too had the sagging underbelly on a 2013 250RS. The tech advisor said that the inside of the rear slide flexed when his employee was on the luan ply. My wife and I never noticed it because we had the mattress and the 3 inch foam topper. He lead me to believe that this was more of a structural issue with the slide itself instead of the exterior plastic coating not being glued on correctly. He told me that the thin luan plywood with foam and another thin piece of luan was holding us up! He saw the look on my face and he said he was just as surprised when the tech showed him what is going on. I am a big dude around 300 and my wife is less than 130. I was told by the original dealer who sold me the bed, that it is rated for 1000 pounds. We are no where even close to that. I do not know if this was a defect that left the factory without the 2x4 frame or if the slides are just built that way. He did show me the plywood under the mattress. They also added a two foot strip of luan at the end of the bed to cover the plywood. It looks nicer that way if the covers aren't on the mattress.

Here is the official dealer response to the repair of the rear slide.

"_*Started repair removed bed frame and added 2x4 Frame where LOU seam ADDED 1/2 plywood to frame resecure w/liquid nails and drywall screws.*_"


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Danodog said:


> We too had the sagging underbelly on a 2013 250RS. The tech advisor said that the inside of the rear slide flexed when his employee was on the luan ply. My wife and I never noticed it because we had the mattress and the 3 inch foam topper. He lead me to believe that this was more of a structural issue with the slide itself instead of the exterior plastic coating not being glued on correctly. He told me that the thin luan plywood with foam and another thin piece of luan was holding us up! He saw the look on my face and he said he was just as surprised when the tech showed him what is going on. I am a big dude around 300 and my wife is less than 130. I was told by the original dealer who sold me the bed, that it is rated for 1000 pounds. We are no where even close to that. I do not know if this was a defect that left the factory without the 2x4 frame or if the slides are just built that way. He did show me the plywood under the mattress. They also added a two foot strip of luan at the end of the bed to cover the plywood. It looks nicer that way if the covers aren't on the mattress.
> 
> Here is the official dealer response to the repair of the rear slide.
> 
> "_*Started repair removed bed frame and added 2x4 Frame where LOU seam ADDED 1/2 plywood to frame resecure w/liquid nails and drywall screws.*_"


The "repair" by the dealer was not necessary to fix the issue of poor glue adhesion of the plastic to the bottom of the rear slide. The slide is more than capable of supporting you and your wife and just because there is flex does not mean it was not built correctly to start with.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I noticed that the vinyl on mine sagged during the winter. I've had several issues with the trailer when it comes to prolonged cold weather. Some parts of the trailer contract more than other during long periods of cold. The way my vinyl came loose, my guess was that the vinyl shrank more than the wood under it. Mine even pulled out of the aluminum moldings on the sides. That is why I opted for mechanical fasteners as opposed to gluing it back up.


----------



## Danodog (May 19, 2012)

CamperAndy said:


> We too had the sagging underbelly on a 2013 250RS. The tech advisor said that the inside of the rear slide flexed when his employee was on the luan ply. My wife and I never noticed it because we had the mattress and the 3 inch foam topper. He lead me to believe that this was more of a structural issue with the slide itself instead of the exterior plastic coating not being glued on correctly. He told me that the thin luan plywood with foam and another thin piece of luan was holding us up! He saw the look on my face and he said he was just as surprised when the tech showed him what is going on. I am a big dude around 300 and my wife is less than 130. I was told by the original dealer who sold me the bed, that it is rated for 1000 pounds. We are no where even close to that. I do not know if this was a defect that left the factory without the 2x4 frame or if the slides are just built that way. He did show me the plywood under the mattress. They also added a two foot strip of luan at the end of the bed to cover the plywood. It looks nicer that way if the covers aren't on the mattress.
> 
> Here is the official dealer response to the repair of the rear slide.
> 
> "_*Started repair removed bed frame and added 2x4 Frame where LOU seam ADDED 1/2 plywood to frame resecure w/liquid nails and drywall screws.*_"


The "repair" by the dealer was not necessary to fix the issue of poor glue adhesion of the plastic to the bottom of the rear slide. The slide is more than capable of supporting you and your wife and just because there is flex does not mean it was not built correctly to start with.

[/quote]

According to the dealer it was. The sagging caused the underbelly material to separate from the luan and foam material. The addition of a 2x4 frame was authorized and recommended by Keystone. With the 2 x4 frame and addition of 1/2 plywood, the backer material won't be stretched as it once was. The tech advisor stated that his worker climbed on the rear slide without the mattress and he was able to replicate the separation when the center of the rear slide began to sag. When the worker got off the sagging on the inside ceased but the material on the outside stayed separated. Could more glue have stopped the backer material from pulling away? Sure, but there was a bigger problem to begin with.

I am not trying to be argumentative. I have enjoyed this trailer and knew going in that issues arise when they are used. I just wanted to pass information along so others may be informed. If this is the only big issue that is fixed under warranty, then I will consider myself lucky. A friend of mine has a nightmare with another brand other than Keystone and the trailer is less than a year old. All of the issues on my list were trim issues or fabric stretching too tight. Keystone stepped up and fixed everything that I asked for. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Well it would have been good to see pictures. If the floor of the rear slide flexed that much the aluminum frame would have had to bend to such an extent that that they would have stayed bent. Also not trying to be argumentative but your dealer repair is the first time I have heard of Keystone agreeing (or it even being suggested) to put in 2x4 to reinforce the slide. Just really seems odd on a trailer that has a 100% aluminum structure.


----------



## Danodog (May 19, 2012)

CamperAndy said:


> Well it would have been good to see pictures. If the floor of the rear slide flexed that much the aluminum frame would have had to bend to such an extent that that they would have stayed bent. Also not trying to be argumentative but your dealer repair is the first time I have heard of Keystone agreeing (or it even being suggested) to put in 2x4 to reinforce the slide. Just really seems odd on a trailer that has a 100% aluminum structure.


I will ask the dealer to see if he has the photos. He did tell me that he needed to send photographic evidence to keystone for them to authorize the repair. I have to go back to the same dealer to finish the warranty work on my list. Some parts were back ordered on the trim pieces. I will ask then. Should be in a couple of weeks.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Well it would have been good to see pictures. If the floor of the rear slide flexed that much the aluminum frame would have had to bend to such an extent that that they would have stayed bent. Also not trying to be argumentative but your dealer repair is the first time I have heard of Keystone agreeing (or it even being suggested) to put in 2x4 to reinforce the slide. Just really seems odd on a trailer that has a 100% aluminum structure.


I'm wondering if the aluminum supports in the floor of the slide out have broken welds at one end. I honestly can't see the square tubing sag that much even with a 1000 lb load.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

thefulminator said:


> Well it would have been good to see pictures. If the floor of the rear slide flexed that much the aluminum frame would have had to bend to such an extent that that they would have stayed bent. Also not trying to be argumentative but your dealer repair is the first time I have heard of Keystone agreeing (or it even being suggested) to put in 2x4 to reinforce the slide. Just really seems odd on a trailer that has a 100% aluminum structure.


I'm wondering if the aluminum supports in the floor of the slide out have broken welds at one end. I honestly can't see the square tubing sag that much even with a 1000 lb load.
[/quote]

I agree, it would have to be something like that.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Glad you got things resolved. I am very curious as to the method your dealer used to fasten any 2x4 to the slide.







The rear slide is a marvel of engineering in the new models. I too have heard Keystone state any where from 750 to 1000 pounds weight maximums. I also have heard that with the new electric slides that as long as the slide is fully in or out that the design allows for sleeping i.e. 750 - 1000 lbs

I sure would like to see the justification photos and method used. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Danodog (May 19, 2012)

Leedek said:


> Glad you got things resolved. I am very curious as to the method your dealer used to fasten any 2x4 to the slide.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know if a scan of the invoice might help. Looks to be 6.5 hours of labor.


----------

